# خطوط الرى بالرش



## همام محمد ابراهيم (3 أبريل 2011)

- خطوط الرى بالرش
1- خطوط رئيسية(main lines) :-
وتكون اما ثابته او متنقله ، وتاخذ مباشرة من محطة الطلمبات حيث يضخ فيها التصرف بالضغط المحسوب... فمثلا فى حالة المحاصيل التى تحتاج الى موسم رى كامل مثل الموالح والفواكه فيفضل استخدام الخطوط الرئيسيه الثابته اما الخطوط المتنقله فتستخدم فى رى مجموعة حقول وبهذا تكون اكثر إفاده واكثر اقتصاداً ... و يصل طول وصلات الخط الرئيسى 6 – 12 متر ، ويؤخذ ماء الرى من الخط الرئيسى من خلال صمام مركب عند كل نقطه اتصال بالخط الفرعى وفى بعض الوصلات تكون على شكل حرف ( T ) او على شكل حرف ( L ) يزود به الخط الرئيسى فى مكان حلقات الاتصال
2-الخطوط الفرعيه( ( Lateral lines:-

عادة ما تكون متنقله وقد تستعمل الخطوط الفرعيه المدفونه الثابته فى بعض بساتين الفاكهه ومشاتل الاخشاب . وعادة ما تصنع الخطوط الفرعيه المتنقله من انابيب الالومنيوم سريعة التوصيل وتتراوح اطوالها بين 5.6 – 12 متر وكل طول مزود بوصلات سريعة التركيب والوصله المطاط فى الجزء المقابل لهذا الجزء تكون على شكل حرف (U) وتؤدى قوة ضغط الماء الى اغلاق الوصله فى الخارج بإحكام ، وبعد ايقاف التشغيل وعدم مرور الماء تصبح هذه الوصلات سهلة الفك والحركه.

-و يثبت على المواسير العريضة (الفرعية) رايزرز متوالية على أبعاد ثابتة تختلف حسب نظام تصميم الشبكة، و حسب نوع النظام من شبكات الري بالرش و ينتهي كل رايزر بفونيه رش (نوزل) يختلف تصرفها/ساعة حسب الشركة المصنعة و المسافة بين الرشاشات، و نوع نظام الري بالرش المستخدم. 


رؤوس الرشاشات 

*** رأس الرشاش هو اهم جزء فى نظام الرى بالرش .. ومعظم الرشاشات تكون من النوع بطىْ الدوران ، وتعتبر مميزات وخواص تشغيل الرشاشات تحت ظروف من ضغط الماء المثالى والظروف المناخيه المناسبه خصوصا سرعة الرياح عاملا محددا لمدى ملائمتها للرى ومدى كفاءة نظام الرى 
ويتراوح حجم وسعة الرشاشات من رشاشات صغيره ذات فوهه واحده الى رشاشات كبيره ذات فوهات متعدده والتى تعمل تحت ضغط مرتفع
- وتستعمل الرشاشات وحيدة الفوهه عند استعمال مياه الرى بمعدلات منخفضه .

اما الرشاشات شائعة الإستعمال فتكون عادة من النوع ذو الفوهتان .. تكون إحداهما لإمداد الماء الى مسافه معينه من الرشاش والفوهه الاخرى وظيفتها تغطية المساحه القريبه من مركز الرشاش ويؤخذ فى الإعتبار ان الرشاش ذو الفوهتين لايمكن استعمالها فى حلات ضغط الماء او معدل السريان المنخفض.



- هناك انواع اخرى من الرشاشات يفتح او يبرز الى اعلى عند تشغيله ويطلق عليه
" الرشاش الزنبركى " (pop-up sprinkler heads) ويستعمل هذا النوع فى رى المروج الخضراء والمنبسطه حيث يسكن راس الرشاش غى غلاف له غطاء فى قمته التى تكون غالبا على سطح الارض .. ويفتح هذا الغطاء بواسطة سوسته منكمشه عند تشغيل الرشاش .. فى حالة عدم تشغيل الرشاش يبقى الغطاء مغلقا.
إختيار الرشاشات المناسبه :-
يعتمد إختيار الرشاش المستخدم فى عملية الرى بالرش على

1- قطر التغطيه المطلوب 2- الضغط المتاح 3- تصرف الرشاش 
على ان تناسب هذه العوامل معدل استخدام التربه للمياه وظروف الرياح بالموقع

- ويتم حساب تصرف الرشاش من المعادله التاليه :-


q=S1 x Sm x I

360



حيث : 

تصرف الرشاش ( لتر / ث ) = q 

المسافه بين الرشاشات على امتداد الخط الفرعى ( م ) =S1

المسافه بين الخطوط الفرعيه على امتداد الخط الرئيسى = Sm

المعدل الامثل لإستخدام المياه ( سم / ساعه ) = 1

إقرأ المزيد: شبكات الري بالرش http://forum.zira3a.net/showthread.php?t=468&page=1&#ixzz1ISZHDRAP


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 أبريل 2011)

جميل جداً ماكتبت أخي

وأشكرك على تثبيت معلوماتنا

فاكتب ماتشاء فإنّني معجبٌ بقلمك




... وريثكـ


----------



## حازم غالى (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا الموضوع جيد جدا


----------



## عباس محسن الطائي (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ayoubmeca (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## aziz mazreah (20 يناير 2012)

مشکورین الله اساعدکم


----------



## ئاران (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

